# Balnowlart House March 2010



## Castledown (Mar 30, 2010)

Balnowlart House sits on an impressive raised sight near to Ballantrae in South Ayrshire, commanding views over the River Stinchar. Once grand and imposing it now appears sadly close to ruin, surrounded by rusting farm machinery and the odd abandoned car.
I've been able to find very little history about the place so far, but spoke to a local during my visit who said it had been built in 1905, and I've also heard it could possibly have been a hunting lodge. I don't know when it was abandoned but the deterioration is quite advanced - the majority of internal upper floors have collapsed along with the staircase and large sections of the roof have fallen in. The main house seems roughly square in plan with 3 floors plus basement, and there is a small courtyard of 1-2 storey buildings at the rear which look like they would have housed the kitchen and other service rooms. 
These are the first photos I've taken with my new camera - recently got a Canon 500D. A big step up from my Panasonic compact so it was great to have a play around with


----------



## pricejs (Mar 30, 2010)

Great photos, a good camera really makes a lot of difference doesn't it. Sad to see such a great house in this condition.


----------



## muppix (Mar 30, 2010)

Really like the last one, with the house behind the gate. Well done!

m.


----------



## Faing (Mar 30, 2010)

very good setr of pics well taken,


----------



## Alir147 (Mar 30, 2010)

Love it castledown!  is that you up for your holidays?


----------



## Castledown (Mar 30, 2010)

Alir147 said:


> Love it castledown!  is that you up for your holidays?



Yep I am indeed, hoping to fit a couple more trips in before I head back!


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 30, 2010)

Love the pic of the fireplace...stunning. Nice find there, Castledown.


----------



## Foz77 (Mar 31, 2010)

Foxylady said:


> Love the pic of the fireplace...stunning. Nice find there, Castledown.



Im with Foxylady - love that b&w fireplace pic - anything with shafts of sunlight strafing the image is a winner in my book 

Good work


----------

